# Who Is Drinking Tonight?!



## humulus (11/9/11)

I am!!!!!!!!!!!!! damm did the Landlord turn out tasty! :icon_drunk:


----------



## felon (11/9/11)

Bring it round here then.


----------



## manticle (11/9/11)

I rarely drink on Weekends with the exception of most Saturdays and Sundays.

Glad the landlord is good. Simple brew that one.


----------



## Pennywise (11/9/11)

I'm on the Aussie sparkling ales tonight


----------



## humulus (11/9/11)

mate grab that pushie of your and head up next weekend and hava a try!


----------



## manticle (11/9/11)

Enough Belgian Brett strongs and I might just do that.

From Melbourne to Sydney isn't really that far.


----------



## humulus (11/9/11)

manticle said:


> I rarely drink on Weekends with the exception of most Saturdays and Sundays.
> 
> Glad the landlord is good. Simple brew that one.


Cheers for the yeast mate,made it possible! managed to get some 1469 off G&G!
Its turned out a lovely honey colour with the bitterness of what you would expect not too harsh but just right(im shithouse at explaining tastes,its just bloody good!)
:icon_cheers:


----------



## humulus (11/9/11)

manticle said:


> Enough Belgian Brett strongs and I might just do that.
> 
> From Melbourne to Sydney isn't really that far.


Bloody Cliff Young done it in bloody gumboots!!!


----------



## hoppinmad (11/9/11)

Drinking Sierra Nevada Torpedo IPA tonight. Nice beer given the distance it has travelled


----------



## Jace89 (11/9/11)

Drinking a Sierra nevada southern hemisphere hop harvest ale. Not a bad drop!


----------



## enuun (11/9/11)

A homebrewed Imperial Stout and my first taste test of a munton's conkerwood ale
And to top it off, a pint of my micro's apricot ale


----------



## amiddler (11/9/11)

Drinking tonight, lets see, I only drink on days ending in "Y" so being that it is Sunday I am in luck.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (11/9/11)

Lord Nelson Goomba Cascading out of this Galaxy Pale Ale is going down a treat tonight.

Seriously, this keg has disappeared so quickly, I'm thinking of checking into rehab.

Goomba


----------



## humulus (11/9/11)

enuun said:


> A homebrewed Imperial Stout and my first taste test of a munton's conkerwood ale
> And to top it off, a pint of my micro's apricot ale


Apricot Ale????????? please explain?


----------



## Brewer_010 (11/9/11)

I had a beer while making tacos (hand made corn tortillas...mmm :icon_drool2: ) then another while eating said tacos.

American amber ale with loads of cascade simcoe amarillo and magnum. Taco beany mix was made using the same beer


----------



## enuun (11/9/11)

humulus said:


> Apricot Ale????????? please explain?



Hey,

Its a fruit beer =) Brewed with real apricot. How they do it I am not sure but its not a wheat, at least its not marketed as one


----------



## Hinji (11/9/11)

Drinking a S&W Pacific Ale clone that has just carbed up in the bottle. Shit damn, longnecks get finished off far too quickly.
Cheers
:icon_cheers:


----------



## jyo (11/9/11)

Brewer_010 said:


> cascade simcoe amarillo



One of my favourite combos in an Amber. Did you dry hop with the Amarillo........? :icon_drool2: 

Couple of APA's, a SNPA, + a Torpedo. Happy days here.


----------



## Murcluf (11/9/11)

Feral Hop Hog + Yeastie Boys Pot Kettle Black


----------



## Brown_hound (11/9/11)

Sad sack of shit.

Afraid to admit I'm brewless for about 4 months now.

Drinking, yes. 

Carlton Draught.

Proud? No.


----------



## DU99 (11/9/11)

Drinking Dr Smurto's Gold...Very nice


----------



## Dicko72 (11/9/11)

I cant see any other way to prepare for Monday than sinking a few schoonies of the schwartzy!
I have a Cider, Landlord and Pilsner in primary... I will pace up and down until they are ready. :icon_drunk: 
Damn my impatience...


----------



## bowser (11/9/11)

Had an alpha and home brew pils.

Felt considerably well this morning which was a shock. I guess finishing up early ain't such a bad thing.

Nothing I have compares to humuluses concoction, that was brilliant


----------



## robv (11/9/11)

Sierra Nevada Torpedo IPA here :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## petesbrew (11/9/11)

Enjoying a few.
Hoegaarden, a toucan Canadian/Euro lager and finishing off now with a Vienna Lager


----------



## scooter_59 (11/9/11)

Enjoyed an American wheat and polished off an American brown both were just awesome .



Leachim


----------



## barls (11/9/11)

just finished a growler of dark knight with the father in law, looking for something else


----------



## going down a hill (11/9/11)

Wicked Elf Pale Ale, nice and cascadey. 

yup I just typed cascadey


----------



## Robbo2234 (11/9/11)

Yep! I was at Bangor Tav drying out there kegs of Monteiths Doppelbock Winter Ale as my misses kicked me out of the house for a baby shower, good excuse for a beer if I ever heard one!


----------



## grod5 (11/9/11)

had a Fosters, a few SN Torpedo and now a homebrew Dortmunder (BCS), may even have a few knowing that the Italian GP is on


----------



## bignath (11/9/11)

taking it easy tonight 'cause i was naughty last night!

Had a gig at the local pub, rocked the house, then spent the next two or so hours after we finished, drinking with the duty manager pulling us free beers.
Got in just before 4am, a few waters and beddy byes...

Woke up with the dreaded "reverse" hangover.....

you know the ones, feel great at breakfast, only to slump into full blown hangover mode in the early arvo. Worse than a "regular" hangover. Atleast with those you know your days at least gonna start getting better any time soon. 

I hate them when the creep up on me....

Having a few quiet ones of my tapped ANZAC Ale - BB Malt (aus) and Nelson Sauvin (NZ).
Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy!


----------



## Wolfman (12/9/11)

Lucky buggers. Damm you shift work! Hour an 45 to go then I'm into an Aussie ale!


----------

